
Chrome extension that blocks you from using social media - shannonmaloney5
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/soapbox-meeting-agenda-to/kjidlbmlofbkhekampnlckhnhhenpfgd
======
shannonmaloney5
GSD mode: Turn on in settings and from 9-5 you'll get a block on Twitter,
LinkedIn, Reddit and Facebook

